# Greetings VI people from Danish composer



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey forum! I've been reading here for a while, and thought it was time to participate.

I'm a composer based in Copenhagen, Denmark. I started playing piano at 4, composed simple pieces at 7, and got into electronic music production in my early teens, through the Amiga Scene and four channel trackers.
The passion however has always been cinematic / symphonic music, and I can trace that fascination specifically to seeing the opening titles to Tim Burton's Batman in a cinema in 1989. Of course - being in my mid-thirties - John Williams has been a major influence too.

I've taken kind of a detour, getting a degree in computer science and working full time as a programmer for 5 years, before taking the plunge into composing for a living. It's what I've always dreamt of doing, but only recently dared. I've been fortunate to know some of the right people, so I'm more or less able to get a steady stream of music jobs.

These days I'm mostly making music for various games, taking a thorough course in harmony, counterpoint and orchestration, trying to build an orchestral template that will suit my needs the coming years - and being dad to a one year old son.

Anyway, this is a way cooler forum than the one I frequented earlier, and I've learned a lot here already, so I hope to be able to contribute in a meaningful way.


----------



## lee (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Rasmus! You're absolutely in the right place.


----------



## Resoded (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bryla (Apr 1, 2013)

Hej Rasmus! Velkommen til og godt at møde en dansker herinde


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the scandinavian welcome guys! :D

Thomas: Tak og hej! Ja, godt at finde ligesindede danskere. Der er jo ikke frygteligt mange af os i vores niche 
Jeg havde faktisk ikke hørt om dig før, men jeg kan rigtig godt lide din musik!


----------



## bryla (Apr 2, 2013)

Tusind tak!
Jeg kan ikke huske, hvor jeg er stødt på dit navn før. Hvis man først begynder at grave i branchen, er der faktisk en del danskere. Bare herinde er der nok!
Glæder mig til at høre noget


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 2, 2013)

Rasmus! Det tog sgu sin tid


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 2, 2013)

Simon! Ja det har du vidst ret i. Har lidt at indhente nu (men teknologien er blevet federe - mildest talt) 

Fedt at du også er her. Jeg har jo set at du har gjort det rimelig godt siden vi sidst sås - det er super fedt gået.

Holder du stadig til i dit gamle kvarter? Jeg har selv studie i Søborg øjeblikket.


----------



## maraskandi (Apr 2, 2013)

Tja, der er sgu da flere Danske komponister end man kunne have forventet. Velkommen til skaren!


----------

